# Good analog to digital video signal converter?



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

A few years ago I tried to convert a large collection of over-air VHS and BETA tape recordings to a digital format. I used a CANOPUS/Grass Valley ADVC110 PCI card that failed me because every time the source signal faltered, it interpreted the signal as Macrovision and blue-screened the output.

I returned the card, but have since purchased some signal stabilizing equipment.

I was thinking of trying again with this Blackmagic Intensity Pro Card:

BlackMagic Intensity Pro

I don't need HD. Just a solid analog to digital conversion. Anybody have experience with this product or comments on it?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi MacFury,

I haven't tried over the air recordings wrt Macrovision protection, but I use this card connected to my HD camcorder via HDMI without any issues.

It's a solid product. Well worth it. You should be good to go.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks! I bought a SIMA colour correcter/video sync unit that I hope will prevent a repeat. It took me a long time to research the problem with the CANOPUS, but I believe the problem is just related to its peculiar over-enthusiastic approach to piracy.


----------



## OldeBullDust (Aug 22, 2010)

Have you looked at Elgato's EyeTv?

I have the Eyetv 250 and have archived some of my old VCR tapes without any problems. I believe it maybe cheaper than the Blackmagic unit - the picture quality is as good or better than the original analog Tv picture. I burn them to a Dvd using Toast Titanium.

I just mention it as an option


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I looked at Elgato, but from what I can tell, it only offers a direct conversion to H.264 format with no other choice,


----------



## OldeBullDust (Aug 22, 2010)

Toast Titanium will convert the EyeTv file to several different file formats or save to iTunes,ipods, iphone, ipad etc etc, if that's what you require, or you could try Handbrake, it also converts to different formats.

I edit the Eyetv file in Eyetv, save it, then after burning to Dvd with Toast I convert it and save to iTunes - runs perfectly on my Apple TV2


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> A few years ago I tried to convert a large collection of over-air VHS and BETA tape recordings to a digital format. I used a CANOPUS/Grass Valley ADVC110 PCI card that failed me because every time the source signal faltered, it interpreted the signal as Macrovision and blue-screened the output.


Hmmm...

I have a Canopus ADVC110 stand alone unit that I've been toying with the idea if using. I don't have much to xfer, a few VHS tapes and possibly a couple of cassettes.

Should I send this the way of Kijiji and try something else?


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

steviewhy said:


> I don't know if the ADVC 110 had the feature but the ADVC 100 had a hidden feature to bypass macrovision protection. You had to hold down the analog/digital button for a longer period of time. I'm going on memory so google it before dumping the unit on kijiji. The 100 was great. Sadly it died after about 3 years.


Mine was an ADVC 110 card, not a box, so no button. However, I was never trying to defeat Macrovision, just digitize low-quality recordings. Still, that features sounds like it might have worked for me.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------

